# Help with a belt.....



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi and thanks for reading.

I am looking at getting a belt to help with my lifting. I am looking at moving my weight up every week for a few weeks and think I need a belt. Where can I find 1? Also are there different types of belts, sizes etc?

Sorry if I sound thick I just don't want to waste my money as its very tight at the minute.

Any help would be brilliant.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

paulandabbi said:


> Hi and thanks for reading.
> 
> I am looking at getting a belt to help with my lifting. I am looking at moving my weight up every week for a few weeks and think I need a belt. *Where can I find 1?* Also are there different types of belts, sizes etc?
> 
> ...


Often before 2, pmsl.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Greenspin said:


> Often before 2, pmsl.


Lol, no wondered i'm always late haha


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Greenspin said:


> Often before 2, pmsl.


Seeing as your here taking the p1ss out of me could you give me some advice on the protein from myprotein please


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Bump


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

paulandabbi said:


> Seeing as your here taking the p1ss out of me could you give me some advice on the protein from myprotein please


What you want to know mate?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

I think any belt is wasting your money to be honest.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Greenspin said:


> What you want to know mate?


The 5kg one on your banner (I did click but it took me to something else lol), how much protein per serving? Also how much is p&p?? What flavour is good??

Thanks for the help


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Kimball said:


> I think any belt is wasting your money to be honest.


Is it really? I am not argueing with you I just wondered why you say that. Its only because I don't know lol.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Is it really? I am not argueing with you I just wondered why you say that. Its only because I don't know lol.


You don't have to agree but if you build your strength and form gradually I don't really see when you'd use it? There's a biggish Asian mad at our gym who puts one on as soon as he gets there and there's nothing makes you look more of a tool than dumbell shoulder pressing with a belt on!

I could only see you using it for really heavy squats and deads, what weights are you shifting? I honestly think unless you are talking over 160-180kg then your fellow gym members will be sniggering at you.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

paulandabbi said:


> The 5kg one on your banner (I did click but it took me to something else lol), how much protein per serving? Also how much is p&p?? What flavour is good??
> 
> Thanks for the help


Thanks for pointing out that my banner takes you to BCAA's. The protein in the banner is Impact Whey Protein, the price shown is now £46.49, so I'll get that changed on my banner to. That price if for unflavored whey protein.

Protein per serving as shown:

Per 25g:

Energy: 98.3Kcal

Energy: 414.0kJ

Protein (as-is): 19.6g

Fat: 1.7g

Carbohydrates: 1.5g

That's per 25g scoop, so if comparing make sure other products are also 25g per scoop, if not do the maths. P&P depends on what service you want, what courier you want, and how much you already spent. £50 and over, and you are entitled to free economy postage, and over £100 and you get free next day, if memory serves.

Flavor is subjective, but I just get unflavored, or maybe chocolate smooth personally. I actually like Myproteins unflavored, and it is the cheapest way to buy it. The price I quoted above is for unflavored, the flavored versions are darer.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

http://articles.elitefts.com/training-articles/benefits-and-proper-use-of-weightlifting-belts/


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Kimball said:


> You don't have to agree but if you build your strength and form gradually I don't really see when you'd use it? There's a biggish Asian mad at our gym who puts one on as soon as he gets there and there's nothing makes you look more of a tool than dumbell shoulder pressing with a belt on!
> 
> I could only see you using it for really heavy squats and deads, what weights are you shifting? I honestly think unless you are talking over 160-180kg then your fellow gym members will be sniggering at you.


Lol luckily I train at home! I will be doing 160kg-180kg in no time. I have only done deads 3 times and 1rm at 150kg and that was only to try. I do sets at 120kg at the minute.

It is looking for the near future so I know what I am looking for.

Must say the asian bloke at your gym sound like a laugh lol. I would only use it when necessary not as a fashion statement lol.

Thanks for the help


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Greenspin said:


> Thanks for pointing out that my banner takes you to BCAA's. The protein in the banner is Impact Whey Protein, the price shown is now £46.49, so I'll get that changed on my banner to. That price if for unflavored whey protein.
> 
> Protein per serving as shown:
> 
> ...


No worries on the pointing out mate. It messed my head up at first lol.

I think I will go for the unflavoured as I want to get the most for my money.

I will order next time I need it. Do you get any commission or anything if I order through you or do I just use the site? I will order through you if you do.

Thanks alot for the help.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Mingster said:


> http://articles.elitefts.com/training-articles/benefits-and-proper-use-of-weightlifting-belts/


Thanks alot for that mate. Much appreciated.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

paulandabbi said:


> No worries on the pointing out mate. It messed my head up at first lol.
> 
> I think I will go for the unflavoured as I want to get the most for my money.
> 
> ...


No mate, I don't get commission, but thanks. Most members on here will have a referral code that will get you 5% off you first order, I believe. So might be worth trying to get one of them, plus the member who's code you use gets some MP points to.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Greenspin said:


> No mate, I don't get commission, but thanks. Most members on here will have a referral code that will get you 5% off you first order, I believe. So might be worth trying to get one of them, plus the member who's code you use gets some MP points to.


Cheers mate I will ask about. Thanks again. Really appreciate it.


----------

